# Just started HINGE - Hows my form?



## Mikekillion (Mar 17, 2021)

Just started shooting a hinge from Ultraview, mainly been shooting a little goose wrist strap from Scott for the past year.

I already see a bunch of things in this with my form but I wana hear what ya'll have to say. Let me have it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mikekillion said:


> Just started shooting a hinge from Ultraview, mainly been shooting a little goose wrist strap from Scott for the past year.
> 
> I already see a bunch of things in this with my form but I wana hear what ya'll have to say. Let me have it.
> 
> ...


Tape phone to a ladder.
TRIPLE distance between you and the camera phone taped to ladder.
MOVE phone higher, so phone camera lens is at ARROW height, not below.

Loosen wrist sling, so you can slide at least TWO fingers above wrist, between top of bow hand and sling.

RELAX release hand thumb. SERIOUS.
USe this grip instead, to see if you can tighten up groups and get MUCH MUCH more consistency.





yes, I know. Dudley is not shooting a hinge, but THIS much finger curl around the handle is/will be MUCH more consistent. Basically, do whatever you need to do, with the hinge handle amount of finger curl, until you can shoot groups this size at 20 yards.



Yup, that is ONE arrow fired 21 times in a row, at 20 yards...resulting in a ONE arrow diameter group. RESULTS based tuning.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mikekillion said:


> Just started shooting a hinge from Ultraview, mainly been shooting a little goose wrist strap from Scott for the past year.
> 
> I already see a bunch of things in this with my form but I wana hear what ya'll have to say. Let me have it.
> 
> ...


Bow is NOT in tune. The horizontal arm of the sight is NOT parallel to the arrow. THIS is bad.
Cams are out of sync (timing is no good) and the d-loop is TOO HIGH.










GREEN and orange horizontal lines are parallel to the arrow.
So, I rotated the orange line 90 degrees, and your limb pockets SHOULD be touching the vertical orange line.
Your top limb pocket is rotated backwards, away from where it SHOULD be
cuz you have the d-loop TOO HIGH
and the cams are out of SYNC (not in time), so the upper limb is being over-loaded, and the top half of the bow is tilted backwards towards your head.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mikekillion said:


> Just started shooting a hinge from Ultraview, mainly been shooting a little goose wrist strap from Scott for the past year.
> 
> I already see a bunch of things in this with my form but I wana hear what ya'll have to say. Let me have it.
> 
> ...


Grabbing handle of the hinge at the very END of your fingertips, EXTENDS the right elbow artificially TOO FAR away from the riser, so with the ARTIFICIAL extra long release arm, your right elbow DROPS WAY DOWN below the wrist,
so you lose ALL leverage to hold steady, and your high-low, left-right misses are now exaggerated.










DOCTORED photo is on the left. I fixed your cam SYNC (timing) so the riser is rotated FORWARDS, to get the sight arm (horizontal extension arm) parallel to the arrow, like it SHOULD be.

Then, I closed up your release hand, so the fingers CURL completely around the handle, and this brings your RIGHT elbow CLOSER to the riser, the right elbow is now sooooooooo much CLOSER to the riser,
that your right elbow now swings HIGHER, ABOVE your right wrist. In fact, RIGHT elbow is now at the SAME HEIGHT as TOP of EAR, and now the forearm points DOWNHILL from elbow to wrist, instead of UPHILL,
so now you have LEVERAGE through your back muscles.

WITH hinge handle at the tippy tip tip of the end of the fingernails,
to make your release arm ARTIFICIALLY LONGER, your wrist to elbow was DOWNHILL, and this means the back muscles are locked out, cuz of the upper arm angle (LOUSY angle)....see RIGHT photo.

Try the experimental photo for FULL DRAW posture,
and create a NEW head to toe photo, where we see the grass,
where we see your SHOES,
where we can see what you are doing with ankles and knees, cuz YEAH, it matters.



Photo more like this.


----------



## Pecosbill (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m thinking about getting into the hinge


----------



## missedtx (Jun 6, 2021)

I need to come back and read this when I'm not tired, and take some shooting pictures tomorrow also. I have recently moved to a hinge and am battling some inconsistencies.


----------



## Whalerbow (Apr 23, 2020)

i cant believe nuts does this for free, this is great info


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf



He literally wrote the book on tuning to share his vast knowledge. Here is the link.


----------



## Mikekillion (Mar 17, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Grabbing handle of the hinge at the very END of your fingertips, EXTENDS the right elbow artificially TOO FAR away from the riser, so with the ARTIFICIAL extra long release arm, your right elbow DROPS WAY DOWN below the wrist,
> so you lose ALL leverage to hold steady, and your high-low, left-right misses are now exaggerated.
> 
> View attachment 7457512
> ...


 You're awesome! Thanks for such a great response and doing that work for me to see. I've been trying to get that elbow up and be more aware of my finger position as well. I'll add some new progress shots, had another 4x at 50m today with it, scored my best with it today too, 333/360


----------



## Aeselrov (Aug 18, 2021)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> He literally wrote the book on tuning to share his vast knowledge. Here is the link.


That's an amazing guide. Thanks for sharing and thanks to nuts for making it!


----------



## Mikekillion (Mar 17, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Grabbing handle of the hinge at the very END of your fingertips, EXTENDS the right elbow artificially TOO FAR away from the riser, so with the ARTIFICIAL extra long release arm, your right elbow DROPS WAY DOWN below the wrist,
> so you lose ALL leverage to hold steady, and your high-low, left-right misses are now exaggerated.
> 
> View attachment 7457512
> ...


Bow still needs to be tuned via your observations but tried to be more aware of other positions. It feels like I’m doing it better but the video still looks like I’m off.


nuts&bolts said:


> Grabbing handle of the hinge at the very END of your fingertips, EXTENDS the right elbow artificially TOO FAR away from the riser, so with the ARTIFICIAL extra long release arm, your right elbow DROPS WAY DOWN below the wrist,
> so you lose ALL leverage to hold steady, and your high-low, left-right misses are now exaggerated.
> 
> View attachment 7457512
> ...


Updated form :


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mikekillion said:


> Bow still needs to be tuned via your observations but tried to be more aware of other positions. It feels like I’m doing it better but the video still looks like I’m off.
> 
> Updated form :
> View attachment 7460424
> ...


Drop the draw length 1-inch shorter.


----------

